# kitty hawk sea mullet



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

Had a great time catching sea mullet at the 3.5 mile post for 3 days. Only used sand fleas. Most averaged around 13-15 inches. I had the most success with circle hooks. The most hits I got and hookups were hooking the flea thru the egg sac out thru the top of the shell. Closer to low tide was actually better than closer to high tide as far as frequently getting solid hits, it helped having a nice slew to fish in about 10 ft wide.:fishing:


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Was the hook point facing the sandflea's _back_ or the _head_ after you got it rigged?

Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats what I want to hear. Will be at the 3.5 8/2-----9/4 or 5 or 6


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

hook was thru the eggs with the point facing the back. With the circle hook having a small shank I could not get the hook to point to the head unless I twisted the hook after sticking thru the flea, the twist would have made the flea loose on the hook. I tried long shank #2 abberdeen hooks but without any luck unless it was just a bad time of the day. I had 3 or 4 different hook with orange beads made up. I made my own double bottom rigs with the only metal used was the hooks. The beads work pretty good but if the roundhead are there it wont really matter.
I thought the kale gold hooks would be killer but not as good as just using circle red/black hooks. The little wire gold hooks are good but they bend to easy. Ill give the kale hooks another chance in a coulpe of weeks incase mr pompano comes by which isnt too often in kitty hawk unless its really warm water.:fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Nice work. I'd like to see some pics of your rig and hooks and how you hooked the fleas.


----------



## GreenWeenieWiz (Aug 23, 2010)

How did you get the sand fleas??? Just dig them up yourself??


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Thats what I want to hear. Will be at the 3.5 8/2-----9/4 or 5 or 6



Should have said 8/28-----9/4......Wish I could stay a month...


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

fleas are in the surf edge where the wave hits the beach, I have a sand flea rake, its worth every penny. TWs carries em. I tell the tourist to use their spagattie strainer from the cottage with the perforated holes, scoop us sand and let the backwash of the wave wash the sand out.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

I will be there labor day weekend also AbuMike, we will be staying on Historic, Ill be on the beach from sunrise to 730 then take the wife to breakfast and back on the beach by 9. Ill be pulling a fishmate fishing cart with about two rods on it. There is a nice trough ( troff , however you spell it ):fishing: there now so the fishing should be good.


----------



## SurFeesher (May 5, 2010)

AbuMike said:


> Should have said 8/28-----9/4......Wish I could stay a month...


The longer you stay, the harder it is to leave! Family and I stayed for ten days two weeks ago and was more depressed than ever to leave. Only solution is to move down there!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Already made that choice. 6 more years till I retire and we are South bound for good


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

AbuMike, late september into october try to head down there again and fish the north side of the avalon pier from the surf for some awesome speckeled trout fishing, there are other places but that is a given each year.


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad to here that the roundheads have have moved up here also. Had a great summer spending 3-4 days a week in Okicoke for the past 8 weeks and the mullet fishin' has been nothing but stupid all summer. Tons of big mullet and if ya stuck it out you ussually had some good runs of big pomps. I started out with the gold kahles but when I switched up to small circles my hookups were clearly better. Fleas were the key......... thanx 4 the update surfcaster


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

yeah I think the circle hooks gave me a better hook up percentage, I had as good of luck with red ones as well as black. I think using as light a weight as possible helped in the feel of a hit also. When there was some grass I had to use 5 oz to stay in my spot and I missed some light hits that stole my fleas, with good water I used as small a flat sinker as I could to keep a little tension on the line and was able to snag more fish, I felt the lighter hits... set the tension and let the fish hook themselves. Of course those big sea mullet can really frap it and you know it no matter what you were using ha ha.


----------

